# Model 3 Heater not working and it’s cold outside!!!



## DanTheMan (Dec 7, 2021)

Randomly my 2019 Model 3 cabin heater stopped working. It works at times and then stops working, blowing only cold air! On my app I receive a “Climate On failure” message when trying to turn heat on. 

No help from Tesla service. Got an appointment 2 weeks out. I have reset my car and Powered Off. I also deleted and reinstalled the app. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

rely on your seat heater until service gets to you.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If the service center isn’t too far, I’d maybe show up and see what they can do since this is more urgent.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It's been a common thing for EV owners to turn the seat and wheel heaters on and keep the heater off to get better range. It is maybe something you can practice until you get the car serviced.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## tomc603 (Oct 6, 2018)

DanTheMan said:


> Randomly my 2019 Model 3 cabin heater stopped working. It works at times and then stops working, blowing only cold air! On my app I receive a "Climate On failure" message when trying to turn heat on.
> 
> No help from Tesla service. Got an appointment 2 weeks out. I have reset my car and Powered Off. I also deleted and reinstalled the app.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


I've been dealing with HVAC issues since September. I already had one set of actuators replaced, then another set, and while they were doing that they needed to replace a temperature sensor. I had to give them _exact_ times I was using HVAC so they could look at logs. The problem STILL isn't solved. Three appointments, and I still can't get my car to provide heat consistently.


----------

